# Carrying Multiple Muzzleloaders During Muzzleloader Season



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Is it legal to hunt with 2 or more muzzleloaders in your possession during muzzleloader season? For example, can I sit in my blind with multiple loaded muzzleloaders and after firing a shot with the first one pick up the second gun for the next shot and so forth?

Incidentally, I'm not interested in anyone's theory of whether or not they like the idea - I'm only asking is it legal?


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

yep sure is


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I know that it is legal to have my muzzle loader and my ball and cap revolver, verified by a phone call two years ago to the DNR.

Reading through the rules, I do not see anywhere that it limits the actual number of weapons you may carry in the field as long as they use traditional black powder or suitable substitute.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

November Sunrise said:


> Is it legal to hunt with 2 or more muzzleloaders in your possession during muzzleloader season? For example, can I sit in my blind with multiple loaded muzzleloaders and after firing a shot with the first one pick up the second gun for the next shot and so forth?
> 
> Incidentally, I'm not interested in anyone's theory of whether or not they like the idea - I'm only asking is it legal?


Yes, perfectly legal.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

boehr said:


> Yes, perfectly legal.


Thank you.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Doesn't sound like alot of fun, lugging around a 2 or more Muzzleloaders to the blind and back.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

soggybtmboys said:


> Doesn't sound like alot of fun, lugging around a 2 or more Muzzleloaders to the blind and back.


The best way is to use a golf bag and carry around a bunch of smoke-poles like a set of golf clubs..........you shoot, hand the spent gun to your caddy, & he hands you a loaded one........eliminates the need for a possibles bag also........


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

him with my 9 iron,:evil: well, thats what they make back packs for carrying things. i did it alot with my ole smoke poles (carrying 2 cva's),:yikes: but now i have an omega and i know i only need 1 shot with it. but back to the question you can have as many as you want to carry they're still only a single shot and at around 10-12 pounds apiece you'll learn to shoot one well placed shot QUICK!:evilsmile


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

At 10 to 12 pounds each, heck might as well take five of them. This was 50 pounds and more than a mile back, oh and I had a pack with some supplies too.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

Freepop .... never thought I'd be saying this to a guy .... but

Nice Beaver


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Danatodd99 said:


> Freepop .... never thought I'd be saying this to a guy .... but
> 
> Nice Beaver


 
THAT'S JUST WRONG !!!!:lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Danatodd99 said:


> Freepop .... never thought I'd be saying this to a guy .... but
> 
> Nice Beaver


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Danatodd99 said:


> Freepop .... never thought I'd be saying this to a guy .... but Nice Beaver


Maybe he just had it stuffed......


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Getting off track for the Law Forum.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Boehr...where would this multi weapon issue fall with overlapping seasons like archery and late anterless? Could I have my gun for the long range antler less and my bow for a buck in my tree at the same time?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

TrekJeff said:


> Boehr...where would this multi weapon issue fall with overlapping seasons like archery and late anterless? Could I have my gun for the long range antler less and my bow for a buck in my tree at the same time?


See this post;

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=211281


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

boehr said:


> See this post;
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=211281


I found that in a search, before asking..I was unsure if it also pertained to having a Bow, but I see the logic in that I would have the ability to take a buck, although illegal, with the gun...thanks.

Just figured if I had an unused buck tag and the buck had a broadhead sticking out of it that it wouldn't be an issue.


----------

